# Gopher and Digging~not leaving it



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I got this darn gopher in my backyard and it is drving me crazy. The dogs already tore up on side of the lawn. But now they are starting on the other side. This one gopher hole Andy is so intently digging and won't leave this hole alone...he has such a high prey drive. He gets one wiff of the scent that is it. Then he will not listen......no leave it........and he is so strong that I try to get him away from the hole......he goes straight back to it. My 2 other girls dig but at least they will listen. 

I hate gophers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have read that if you use caster oil diluted in water and poured down the holes will help to get rid of them or putting castor oil granules in the holes will help. They dont like the smell. They say also if you put an owl box up to bring an owl onto the property they will take care of any gopher problem.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Get rid of the gopher...

Otherwise...it's just easeir to let the dogs dig and eventually fill in the holes.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Borrow a Jack Russell Terrier or a BIG cat to take care of the gopher. There's a special hunting skill required for catching gophers: Stealth. Unfortunately, most golden retrievers are sorely lacking that trait! We had a JRT at the barn that would lie down outside gopher holes for hours and catch, kill, and eat about 5 gophers a day. The barn owner had to cut down on her meals because the little JRT was getting so fat from all her gopher eating in the summers! Same with two of the cats, they'd sit and catch gophers then drag them into the barn half-dead. One cat dragged in a gopher that was almost as big as him! 

Goldens don't have the patience to sit at the hole and wait for them to pop up their heads and nab them. Digging never works, poor guys. Your other bet would be to hold the dogs and keep them quiet until the gopher tries to make a run for it from one hole to the other and then let the dogs loose and hope they don't bark and are fast enough to catch him. 

My border collie's goal in life was to catch a gopher but he never did. I'm scared to let Ranger loose in the gopher field. I don't know whether he'd go crazy trying to catch them or if he'd see something on the horizon and I'd never see him again! Actually, knowing him, he'd forget the gophers and go after the cattle!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We have the same problems, but it's moles not a gopher.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

A pic of my boys favorite position...fortunately it's out at one of the lakes I fish where I let him dig.

I do get them in my yard quite a bit and Woody knows it's a no, no to dig them up and he's pretty good but every once in a while when nobody's looking he'll try and dig one up.

If I don't have the time to set up a trap I've found putting a very small fence around the area keeps him out. I actually have one on hand at all times just for this purpose. 

Pete


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Believe me I tried getting rid of the gopher. But with the vacant lots across the street......it is a loosing battle. I tried traps, smoke bombs, posion (in front yard only~not were the dogs are.......I tried to drown them, the castor oil and even poured lighter fluid and lit the hole on fire. I even tried gum balls. And I have those beeping/vibrating things, and a small whirle whirle. I do have owls and feral cats that come on the property...... but they don't get the gophers. 

When it comes to the gopher......any training Andy has had goes out the window. I just cant get him to leave it. But the girls are just as bad with the digging.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> We have the same problems, but it's moles not a gopher.


 
I feel for you! Good luck getting rid of the varment.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

grcharlie said:


> Believe me I tried getting rid of the gopher. But with the vacant lots across the street......it is a loosing battle. I tried traps, smoke bombs, posion (in front yard only~not were the dogs are.......I tried to drown them, the castor oil and even poured lighter fluid and lit the hole on fire. I even tried gum balls. And I have those beeping/vibrating things, and a small whirle whirle. I do have owls and feral cats that come on the property...... but they don't get the gophers.


Anyone having flashbacks to Caddyshack? LOL

My parents are dealing with this with Luke and moles. He is digging holes everywhere and looks exactly like the picture that FeatherRiverSam posted!


----------

